# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Hỏi về EMA+ và EMA -

## zinken2

thường thấy các driver (trừ alfa step) có pin EMA+ và EMA- vậy có bác nào hiểu sâu sâu về vấn đề này xin chỉ giáo với ạ, đặc biệt là đã ứng dụng cụ thể, theo tài liệu thì dùng nó để ngắt 1 trình điều khiển nào đó, nhưng cũng chỉ nêu chung chung. 
cảm ơn các bác đã đọc tin và chỉ giáo

----------


## nhatson

đúng ra chân này phải tên là dsb hay disable, cấp tín hiệu phần công suất sẻ tắt, khi đó sẻ cầm tay quay trục motor dược

----------

zinken2

----------


## CKD

EMA hay ENA vậy bác?
Em chỉ biết ENA thôi ạ, viết tắt của enable.

Nếu là enable thì phần lớn là active low. Tức nếu không có tín hiệu thì nó enable motor. Nếu có tín hiệu là nó disable motor.
Driver có param, thì có thể thay đổi trạng thái active của tín hiệu này.

Trong những máy được bảo vệ chặc chẽ. Thông thường sẽ:
- controller khởi động. Ok sẽ cấp nguồn cho động lực.
- cấp nguồn cho driver, nhưng lại disable.
- driver khởi động, check kết nối ok. Controller mới enable motor.
- trong một số trường hợp controller sẽ disable motor, có thể là lúc controller chuẩn bị shutdown.
- estop cũng có thể disable motor hoặc tắt luôn nguồn động lực.

----------

zinken2

----------


## ducduy9104

Bác nào nâng cấp máy phay cơ lên CNC thì chân ENA này rất lợi hại. Nhiều khi cần phay cái đường thẳng hay cái gì đó nó quá đơn giản mà bộ đk ko hổ trợ pulse manual (cái cục quay tay đó) thì nối chân này với cái nút bấm bên ngoài thế là motor nhả torque rồi chỉ cần xoay trục motor (double shaft nhé) là đạt được mục đích keke.

----------

Gamo, zinken2

----------


## zinken2

thank các bác đã tận tình chỉ dẫn.(đúng là viết nhầm bác CKD ạ.  ENA chứ ko phải là EMA).

----------


## Luyến

> đúng ra chân này phải tên là dsb hay disable, cấp tín hiệu phần công suất sẻ tắt, khi đó sẻ cầm tay quay trục motor dược


Chân bác nói là chân disable hay Dsb chân này khi có nguồn điện cấp vào sẽ vô hiệu hóa tín hiệu đầu vào và ra của driver làm đầu ra driver ô hiệu hóa ( quay được môtr ) ứng dụng cho máy tiện rất hiệu quả. khi lắp servo hay biến tần undriver vào trục chính máy tiện em thường đấu điện cho chân dsb này để sét phôi ( làm 1 cái bàn đạp dưới chân khi đạp vào công tắc driver sẽ vô hiệu hóa lúc đó các bác vần mâm cặp thoải mái mà không phải ngắt nguồn driver) 
chân ENA mà bác chủ nói đến là chân Enable hay RST. Cấp nguồn vào chân này là vô hiệu hóa tín hiệu đầu vào cho driver lúc đó động cơ vẫn bó cứng như bình thường nhưng không nhận tín hiệu xung vào. ứng dụng chân này cho máy Cnc gỗ rât hiệu quả. loại máy có 2 trục Z hoặc có thêm 1 trục A . Khi cấp nguồn cong suất vào chân này driver sẽ ngắt tín hiệu đầu vào động cơ vẫn bó cứng. trường hợp máy có 2 trục Z muốn dừng 1 bên không hoạt động hoặc home máy độc lập. trên máy Cnc gỗ 2 trục z em thiết kế 2 nút công tắc mỗi nút bật tắt 1 trục rất tiện cho việc ngắt hoặc home từng trục..

vài điều chia sẻ về 2 đường tín hiệu chân enable và disable của servo

----------


## Luyến

> Bác nào nâng cấp máy phay cơ lên CNC thì chân ENA này rất lợi hại. Nhiều khi cần phay cái đường thẳng hay cái gì đó nó quá đơn giản mà bộ đk ko hổ trợ pulse manual (cái cục quay tay đó) thì nối chân này với cái nút bấm bên ngoài thế là motor nhả torque rồi chỉ cần xoay trục motor (double shaft nhé) là đạt được mục đích keke.


em không hiểu ý bác ah. ý bác là cấp nguồn vào chân disable driver vị vô hiệu hóa lúc đó mình lại cầm tay quay quay trục ạ?

----------

